# Which motor?



## Terran200sx (Dec 30, 2004)

Ok so i'm getting a 91 project car. My goal is 400hp at the flywheel. It's not for drifting, just honest to goodness club racing/autocross. the question is rb25det or SR20 that's stroked/turboed with all the accessorys? This is also going to be my daily driver so driveability is an issue, in the winter i'm going to turn off most of the boost so all that has to com into consideration. Also, what about fit into the compartment and new driveshafts and suspenions for the weight difference?


----------



## BoostedSE (Jun 26, 2005)

you should really search around this forum and others, you'll at least get an idea. Have youy ever driven a 300whp car?


----------



## Terran200sx (Dec 30, 2004)

BoostedSE said:


> you should really search around this forum and others, you'll at least get an idea. Have youy ever driven a 300whp car?


Yes i have driven a 300hp car, a 2005 STI. I'm not saying i'm going to run at 400hp all the time, that's the wonder of a boost controller, but i will want to be up in that area if i decide to race. and i DID search, but the answer was never really there, it's a technicle question, will a rb25det fit? will it require all new driveshafts/tranny linkages? will it stress the 240 suspension too much? OR am i better off buildin up a VE?


----------



## BoostedSE (Jun 26, 2005)

you obviously didnt search that hard. RB25s fit, yes you need new mounts and driveshafts, and you need to upgrade the suspension anyway if you plan to race with a RB. What VE are you going to build, isn't that a SER motor? We have DEs in the RWD platform.

A boost controller isnt going to allow 400whp and 200whp, and 300 whp in an sti is a lot different than 400whp in a 240. 

Home come 1/2 of the posts in the last month start with "i want 400whp......" how about start with an attainable goal, like i want to turbo/ engine swap my 240.


----------



## Terran200sx (Dec 30, 2004)

BoostedSE said:


> you obviously didnt search that hard. RB25s fit, yes you need new mounts and driveshafts, and you need to upgrade the suspension anyway if you plan to race with a RB. What VE are you going to build, isn't that a SER motor? We have DEs in the RWD platform.
> 
> A boost controller isnt going to allow 400whp and 200whp, and 300 whp in an sti is a lot different than 400whp in a 240.
> 
> Home come 1/2 of the posts in the last month start with "i want 400whp......" how about start with an attainable goal, like i want to turbo/ engine swap my 240.


Don't be so bitter, if you don't liek the question you don't have to answer. I realize a boost controller isn't going to allow for a 200hp difference, but the difference between 6-8psi and 14-15psi is fairly substancial. The VE engine is basically a lowport DE with VVL. Fits in the same mounts as a de, it just has 180hp instead of the 130hp a N/A DE has.


----------



## BoostedSE (Jun 26, 2005)

Terran200sx said:


> Don't be so bitter, if you don't liek the question you don't have to answer. I realize a boost controller isn't going to allow for a 200hp difference, but the difference between 6-8psi and 14-15psi is fairly substancial. The VE engine is basically a lowport DE with VVL. Fits in the same mounts as a de, it just has 180hp instead of the 130hp a N/A DE has.


right but what i am saying is that we dont run VE motors, there is no point when DETs (most common swap) come with 200 and can easily attain 260whp with bolt ons.

Yes but 14-15psi will not net you 400whp


----------



## Terran200sx (Dec 30, 2004)

BoostedSE said:


> right but what i am saying is that we dont run VE motors, there is no point when DETs (most common swap) come with 200 and can easily attain 260whp with bolt ons.
> 
> Yes but 14-15psi will not net you 400whp


"We Don't Run VE Motors" What kind of mindset of that? IMHO i'd rather have a turbo'd KA than a DET because every ricer and his homeboys have a JDM 240sx with a DET. the VE makes more power than a DE, if you turbo the VE, it has more power than a DET PLUS it has vvl so it's more fun to drive. It's mindsets like "We don't run VE motors" that will ruin autosports. 

Aproximately 18.67psi on a 220hp engine will net 500hp; courtesy HCI Magazine.


----------



## 240luvr (Oct 8, 2004)

Something to keep in mind there..."DET" can mean a turbo'd KA as well, be a little more specific...KA24DE(T), SR20DET...everyone and there mother has an SR anymore...not saying it's a bad engine, but they are very popular now. I agree with the fact that you didn't search very well if you asked the question "will an RB25 fit"...because I've read on this forum multiple times about an RB25 in the 240. 
Now when it comes down to you wanting to push 400 to the wheels for racing, but then you want to drive it in the winter...turning the boost down will help you out a little bit, but it won't help with the wheels breaking loose in the snow during boost. Just something to keep in mind. 
I'm not knocking you for wanting 400hp at all, I'm aiming for something like that myself...it just seems that if you were to search and read up a little more you could've come up with a little bit narrower of a question.


----------



## Terran200sx (Dec 30, 2004)

240luvr said:


> Something to keep in mind there..."DET" can mean a turbo'd KA as well, be a little more specific...KA24DE(T), SR20DET...everyone and there mother has an SR anymore...not saying it's a bad engine, but they are very popular now. I agree with the fact that you didn't search very well if you asked the question "will an RB25 fit"...because I've read on this forum multiple times about an RB25 in the 240.
> Now when it comes down to you wanting to push 400 to the wheels for racing, but then you want to drive it in the winter...turning the boost down will help you out a little bit, but it won't help with the wheels breaking loose in the snow during boost. Just something to keep in mind.
> I'm not knocking you for wanting 400hp at all, I'm aiming for something like that myself...it just seems that if you were to search and read up a little more you could've come up with a little bit narrower of a question.


When i searched i had come up with mixed answers about the RB, but i hadn't really come up with any answers as to the amount of work/cost. I know 400hp will still break the wheels loose, but then, so did 130 in my 200sx lol. But the point is that i'd turn the boost down enough to keep it controlable. Probably will have to run studded powerkings in the rear in the winter anyway as i'm movin to VT. But at this point i'm leaning towards the VE as the drop in seems very tempting. I though DE was the denotion for DOHC, i thought KA's were SOHC?


----------



## 240luvr (Oct 8, 2004)

89-90 240sx came with a SOHC KA24E
while the 91-94 came with a DOHC KA24DE with OBD-I
and the 95-98 came with a DOHC KA24DE with OBD-II.

Alright, as long as you realize that that much power is gonna be a bitch in the winter haha...and in vermont...good luck with that :thumbup: 

and btw, I'm turboing the KA24DE in my car to reach my power goal...but I also have one outside the car to build...my suggestion...if you're moving to vermont soon, wait until after winter for this swap, and start to buy parts periodically as you get the money, and just like triple check and then some to make sure you have everything before you start the swap...


----------



## Terran200sx (Dec 30, 2004)

240luvr said:


> 89-90 240sx came with a SOHC KA24E
> while the 91-94 came with a DOHC KA24DE with OBD-I
> and the 95-98 came with a DOHC KA24DE with OBD-II.
> 
> ...


That's what i was planning actually, i'm going to AUS in Dec anyway, but i'm going to get the motor, build it all up outside the car because i'm going to build my own plenums and turbo manifold plus upgrade some interior parts then i'll have a guy i know who runs a shop drop it all infor me so i'll be sans-car for only like 2-3 days.


----------



## BoostedSE (Jun 26, 2005)

Terran200sx said:


> "We Don't Run VE Motors" What kind of mindset of that? IMHO i'd rather have a turbo'd KA than a DET because every ricer and his homeboys have a JDM 240sx with a DET. the VE makes more power than a DE, if you turbo the VE, it has more power than a DET PLUS it has vvl so it's more fun to drive. It's mindsets like "We don't run VE motors" that will ruin autosports.
> 
> Aproximately 18.67psi on a 220hp engine will net 500hp; courtesy HCI Magazine.


Its not a mindset its a fact, 99% of 240 owners have engines in them that end with DE. KA24DE(T), s13 SR20DET, s14SR20DET, RB20/25/26DET i still dont see what your getting at with the VE swap? I know they are great motors for SE-Rs but there is a reason why they aren't a common swap here IE cost/whp

PS anything from HCI doesn't hold a lot of truth with me, post a link to the article, but there are way more things to consider, like turbo size and compression ratio just to start.

1 last thing, you plan on building your own intake plenums but having someone else install everything, are you sure your capable of building something that intricate?


----------



## Terran200sx (Dec 30, 2004)

The reason i'm having this guy install it is because i don't have the space to do an engine swap. I build all my stuff in my fathers garage but it's too small to do an engine swap in.

The reason i want a VE is for one, it's different than every DET out there. It's more powerful than a DE and when turbo'd is more powerful than an SR20DET. That VVL makes a huge difference from the DE version, about 50 more HP to start off with. Plus it's just as easy of a swap.


----------



## BoostedSE (Jun 26, 2005)

Terran200sx said:


> The reason i'm having this guy install it is because i don't have the space to do an engine swap. I build all my stuff in my fathers garage but it's too small to do an engine swap in.
> 
> The reason i want a VE is for one, it's different than every DET out there. It's more powerful than a DE and when turbo'd is more powerful than an SR20DET. That VVL makes a huge difference from the DE version, about 50 more HP to start off with. Plus it's just as easy of a swap.


Ok hold on i think you are talking about the s14SR with VVL, which you are correct is a much better motor, but more expensive because of it. And plenty of people do it, but the motor code is still sr20DE


----------



## Terran200sx (Dec 30, 2004)

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=52165


----------



## BoostedSE (Jun 26, 2005)

ok then your in for a whole lot of fun if you want to swap a FWD SR into a 240 good luck let us know how much you have done in a year.


----------



## Terran200sx (Dec 30, 2004)

You do realize that you're no help at all, and all your sarcasm and intolerance makes you look like a know-it-all asshole right? If you can't say anything nice don't say anything at all. If you don't liek my questions you don't have to answer, if there's somthing wrong with my opinion or ideas and you're not going to answer in a constructive way i'm going to ask you nicely not to reply to any of my posts.

Oh and BTW, there's no such thing as a FWD engine, or a RWD engine, it just depends on where the transmission is mounted.


----------



## BoostedSE (Jun 26, 2005)

I can't really say any of my posts have been sarcastis at all. I am simply trying to point you in the right direction and give you a non-sugar coated version of the work involved. Let me review the points i made to help direct you and others that will search this thread.
1.400whp is a lot of power in a 240, its not really a common thing
2.A boost controller will not be able to tone down a 400whp car enough to make it a "winter car" for VT. I know this i live in Maine.
3. I clearly answered your RB25 questions, yes they fit, yes they need new driveshafts and it does add some sxtra weight to the front end.
4.18 psi on a 8to1 compression motor does not equal the same hp as 18psi on a 9to1 compression motor.......HCI sucks
5.A VE out of a FWD drive car is not a common swap because it takes a bunch of extra parts. A similar motor with the VVL you seek can be installed much easier out of a s14SR20DET. If you don't like "de" motors because ricers do, grow up.
6.And finially although the shortblock may not determine FWD or RWD the Longblock does.

I'm not trying to be a prick i am offering common sense, if you dont like the facts and wisdom i am sharing with you, don't read it. I am answering questions for others down the road.


----------



## Terran200sx (Dec 30, 2004)

BoostedSE said:


> ok then your in for a whole lot of fun if you want to swap a FWD SR into a 240 good luck let us know how much you have done in a year.


...is not common sense, it's not even mildly-constructive.



BoostedSE said:


> 1.400whp is a lot of power in a 240, its not really a common thing
> 2.A boost controller will not be able to tone down a 400whp car enough to make it a "winter car" for VT. I know this i live in Maine.
> 3. I clearly answered your RB25 questions, yes they fit, yes they need new driveshafts and it does add some sxtra weight to the front end.
> 4.18 psi on a 8to1 compression motor does not equal the same hp as 18psi on a 9to1 compression motor.......HCI sucks
> ...


Too bad you didn't decide me worthy to divulge that information when i first asked instead of...



BoostedSE said:


> you should really search around this forum and others, you'll at least get an idea. Have youy ever driven a 300whp car?


and...




BoostedSE said:


> Home come 1/2 of the posts in the last month start with "i want 400whp......" how about start with an attainable goal, like i want to turbo/ engine swap my 240.


----------



## BoostedSE (Jun 26, 2005)

Seriously i wish you luck but let us know where you are in a year. On top of that asking someone if they've driven a 300whp car is a worthy question, its a lot of power. You asked a basic question, there is info on this forum if you search hard enough, you however wanted it spoon fed to you instead. Regardless you have tons of info now good luck.


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

Ok, to rephrase what BoostedSE said, the cylender head is the big determination factor as to what the engine will be. example: the RWD KA head has the coolant intake tube on the left(looking from the front) side of the head. The Altima KA head has it in the right side(the rear if it was turned 90 degrees). In other words, the VE head sounds just like the S14 and S15 SR heads which had VVT, only no turbo. The only thing I can think of that would be different is bolts, and water passeges...

What class are you planning to run in autocross? Im in OS2/STS


----------



## Terran200sx (Dec 30, 2004)

Nismo14-180 said:


> Ok, to rephrase what BoostedSE said, the cylender head is the big determination factor as to what the engine will be. example: the RWD KA head has the coolant intake tube on the left(looking from the front) side of the head. The Altima KA head has it in the right side(the rear if it was turned 90 degrees). In other words, the VE head sounds just like the S14 and S15 SR heads which had VVT, only no turbo. The only thing I can think of that would be different is bolts, and water passeges...
> 
> What class are you planning to run in autocross? Im in OS2/STS


As far as the class, i don't even know yet. 

But if you look around the s15 VVT pales in comparison to the VVL system.


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

Terran200sx said:


> As far as the class, i don't even know yet.
> 
> But if you look around the s15 VVT pales in comparison to the VVL system.


Yea but you have to also look at other things as well. Like the ECU, the injectors, mainfolds, and so forth. Honestly, if you are gonna be making this solely for autocross/road racing, then I would take into heavy consideration the availability of parts for the VE. Because parts WILL break, and having an "exotic" engine in the car with hard to obtain parts is just gonna cause you to rip out your hair. We all know the SR20DET has a monster of an aftermarket so stuff is a hell of alot easier to find for it. Not to put down the idea or anything, but if your on a budget I would recommend taking the beaten path this time.


----------



## Terran200sx (Dec 30, 2004)

Nismo14-180 said:


> Yea but you have to also look at other things as well. Like the ECU, the injectors, mainfolds, and so forth. Honestly, if you are gonna be making this solely for autocross/road racing, then I would take into heavy consideration the availability of parts for the VE. Because parts WILL break, and having an "exotic" engine in the car with hard to obtain parts is just gonna cause you to rip out your hair. We all know the SR20DET has a monster of an aftermarket so stuff is a hell of alot easier to find for it. Not to put down the idea or anything, but if your on a budget I would recommend taking the beaten path this time.


Well i'm looking into a VVL head on a DET right now..


----------

